# Big Boar Airguns



## DaveShooter (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi -I was wondering does anyone here shoot big boar airguns? I have a 50 cal Dragon Slayer and 4 -Benjamin PcP guns. PcP stands for Pre-charged Pneumatic. i went airgun nuts when I turned 50 this past may.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

